# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Panasonic iniciará la venta de baterías de almacenamiento para el hogar en Europa y, como Tesla, ignora a España

## NoRegistrado

*La compañía japonesa, que fabrica las baterías de ion-litio para los coches eléctricos de Tesla, iniciará su comercialización en Alemania, Reino Unido y Francia.* 



> Panasonic está lista para iniciar la batalla por el dominio del mercado europeo de baterías de almacenamiento para el hogar. El gigante de la tecnología japonesa comenzará a vender sus sistemas de baterías para el hogar en Alemania en breve, entrando de lleno en un territorio que ha sido señalado por Elon Musk, CEO de Tesla, como mercado principal para sus pregonadas baterías Powerwall.
> 
> Panasonic es socio de Tesla desde hace tiempo, y produce las baterías de ion-litio para los coches eléctricos de la compañía que dirige Musk. El mercado de almacenamiento en el hogar de Europa es visto por las dos compañías como un mercado sin explotar y potencialmente lucrativo, sobre todo en Alemania, por sus altos niveles de penetración de la energía solar fotovoltaica.
> 
> Panasonic lanzará en breve su batería de almacenamiento en el hogar en Australia tras el exitoso lanzamiento en su mercado doméstico de Japón, y después de Alemania, introducirá  su sistema en el Reino Unido, Francia y otros mercados europeos,  según confirmó Laurent Abadie, CEO de Panasonic Europa, en la feria de electrónica IFA celebrada en Berlín esta semana.
> *España, ignorada*
> 
> El Periódico de la Energía se ha puesto en contacto con la firma japonesa para conocer sus planes respecto a España y la respuesta ha sido rotunda: La batería de almacenamiento para el hogar no se comercializará en España. La compañía no es la única que ignora al mercado español, ya que antes lo ha hecho Tesla. Y aunque no da explicaciones de la decisión, es fácil imaginársela.
> 
> ...


http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pa...ampaign=buffer

Aquí, además de aplicar aquello de "Que inventen ellos", aquí además aplicamos el "Y que ellos lo disfruten".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (04-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Este sí que es bueno, a José A. Roca no se le conoce nada, pero como opina como yo, pues es excelente, aunque tiene nombre de inodoro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De inodoro y de uno de los Padres de La Constitución Española
Ni me he fijado en quien es Roca. Sólo he puesto la noticia para que la gente opine. Al otro es que le conozco personalmente, por desgracia.
Pero vamos, si estás interesado en saber quien es , te dejo su linkedin:
https://es.linkedin.com/pub/jose-ant...A1n/73/297/731
De nada.

Este es un foro de opinión, no?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Un currículum impresionante. ¡Uf!
Pues parece que no es un foro de opinión cuando se ningunean opiniones contrarias. Más bien parece un grupo de presión defendiendo unas determinadas ideas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No se lo que parecerá. A mí me consta que parece y es un foro de opinión.

Pero las opiniones son como los c*l*s, todos tenemos uno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Hay una gran diferencia entre la "INFORMACIÓN " firmada por el sr. Roca, y la " OPINIÓN " dada por el columnista sr. Lacalle..... Parcialidad. Uno opina sobre energía,  igual que lo podríamos hacer cualquiera de nosotros, y otro simplemente informa para que los demás tengan su opinión.  No desvariemos tanto. Y a mi al menos la información no me tiene por qué darme asco. Sin embargo de opiniones creo que se puede decir lo que uno quiera. A no ser que al moderador le "molesten" según que tipo de opiniones.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-sep-2015)

----------

